# The Jokes On Me!



## sawhorseray (Jan 26, 2021)

Cranky wife

She was cranky because her husband was late coming home again after having a few brews after golf, decided to leave a note, saying, "I've had enough and have left you...don't bother coming after me”.
Then she hid under the bed to see his reaction.
After a short while, the husband comes home and she could hear him in the kitchen before he comes into the bedroom. She could see him walk towards the dresser and pick up the note.
After a few minutes, he wrote something on it before picking up the phone and calling someone.
"She's finally gone...yeah I know, it is about time, I'm coming to see you, put on that sexy French nightie. I love you...can't wait to see you...we'll do all the naughty things you like.”
He hung up, grabbed his keys, and left.
She heard the car drive off as she came out from under the bed, seething with rage and with tears in her eyes. She grabbed the note to see what he wrote.
"I can see your feet.
We're outta bread; be back in five minutes."


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 26, 2021)

All good ones Ray. Sadly I can relate to the VA one........


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 26, 2021)

These are great! 

Where is my helmet?


----------



## robrpb (Jan 26, 2021)

Ray, thanks for the laughs.

Rob


----------



## old sarge (Jan 26, 2021)

All terrific.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChuxPick (Jan 26, 2021)

Great ones thank you for sharing.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 26, 2021)

All good Ray.  Thanks for the laughs.  The first one is hilarious.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 30, 2021)

The Swift trucking and the Snap-On ones... So very true!


----------

